# Attaching Samegawa



## Don Black (May 29, 2008)

Ive recently gotten interested in building my own handles and doing my own Tsuka-maki.
I particularly need to know what type of adhesive (if any) to use in securing the rayskin to the Tsuka. 
If any of you good folks have any experience or knowledge to share, Id appreciate your input.
Thanks,
Don B.


----------



## Ahriman (May 29, 2008)

From what I know, when it comes to gluing at Japanese weaponry, they mostly used mashed rice paste. That'd be cooking the rice, leave it for about 2-3 days there, filter it, smash it and there you are. So far I only tried it once. The bond wasn't too strong but held up fairly well. It can be easily removed which is a good thing if you ever need to fix something.
I'm almost sure that there are other methods as well, but this is the one I know. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 29, 2008)

*Ahriman* is correct.  Odd as it sounds, the bond is indeed done with starch and gluten .  It gives enough 'grab' to perform it's function but allows for change.

This link and those associated (just edit "Part3" for "Part n") may be of interest:

http://www.ausblade.com/images/articles/shinken/Part3.pdf


----------



## Don Black (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the prompt responses & the link.
I've worked with rice paste before, just wasn't sure whether or not it'd be adequate to hold the same in place. I'll sure give it a shot.


----------



## pgsmith (Jun 4, 2008)

Don't know how much of this you already know, so forgive me if this is a repeat. 
  To install a full same wrap, you must first soak the same in water so it is pliable. Let it dry a little so it isn't dripping, but still very pliable. Install the same with rice paste or watered down Elmer's glue. Wrap _very tightly_ with cord and leave until the same is completely dried (several days at least). The same will have hardened and shrunk to grab the handle. This will allow the relatively weak bond of the glue to hold it firmly in place while you do the tsukamaki.

  Hope that helped.


----------



## Don Black (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks, Paul.
I&#8217;d already been advised of the need to soak the skin to render it pliable.
I took your advise on the  watered down Elmer&#8217;s & it went really great.
I&#8217;ve done quite a bit of work with wood (gunstock inletting) & leather (holsters, gun belts,  & sheaths), but this was my first attempt at making a complete katana handle from scratch.
Won&#8217;t be my last.


----------



## pgsmith (Jun 9, 2008)

Outstanding!
  We are badly in need of good craftsmen in this field. THere are way too few in the U.S.

  Keep us abreast of your progress.


----------

